# Last year Vamoots SL was made???



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

just wondering when the last year the vamoost sl was actually made. i think it was in 2007 judging by the search on this forum but i was hoping that someone here had a definitive answer. i ask because there is a used sl in the local craigslist. i think it may be just a tad too long for me as i need a 54.5 or 55 cm ett and this one is a 55 size frame with a 55.5 ett. i know .5 cm doesn't seem like it should make that much of a difference but i have a med kestrel talon which has a 55.6 or 56 cm ett (depending on which website you check) and even with a 100mm stem, it is just a tad too long for me. i can still ride it but it is just not as comfortable as my other bike with a 54.5 ett. sorry, i digress from the original topic. thanks.

ride on!!!

tj


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I think you're right, 2007, but there is a forum on the Moot's site. There's guys on there that can tell you probably the last DAY it was produced.


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

I was told I ordered the last VaMoots SL or that my order used up the last of the Reynolds SL tubing. I got my bike in Nov 2007


----------

